# Gnral Dveloppement > ALM > Modlisation > Schma > [MCD] Association rflexive symtrique

## jean-simon

bonjour  tous,
un problme de dbutant sur la rflexivit : 

mon entit "Entreprises" {numro RCS; dnomionation; formeJuridique ...} doit connatre une relation rflexive "crances": chaque socit peut tre crancire d'une ou plusieurs autre(s)

je cre en consquence une entit Crances qui va enregistrer chaque crance : {montant;numFacture ...}

le problme : pour chaque "crance" comment distinguer qui est le crancier et qui est le dbiteur ?



merci de votre aide

----------


## Paprick

Bonjour,

Voici une solution pour votre problme (MCD E/A et UML, et MLD correspondant) :
 

Bonne continuation !

----------


## jean-simon

merci !!  :;):

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour,

Au niveau SQL, on ajoutera une contrainte CHECK pour vrifier qu'une entreprise n'est pas crancire d'elle mme  :;):

----------


## jean-simon

merci de cette remarque que je note en commentaire

----------

